# slow XP boot? dig this...



## TRS-80 vet (Jun 18, 2005)

I went to Defender, when MS antispyware expired. Had to jump through genuine Windows hoop, SP2 hoop, and some other programming jam...

Then, boot time quadripled (3 x 4),and then some.

Here's why - by the guy who busted Sony on the hijackware downloads...

http://blogs.technet.com/markrussinovich/archive/2006/08/31/453100.aspx


----------

